# Food List and Attendence List ~~ SPSP Spring Fling 2013 Thread



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*
Who's Coming to the SPSP 2013 Spring Fling and food/items they are bringing*. 

*We still need people to commit to bringing something.*
*
Items we still need.

drinks
ice
coolers
grills and charcoals and charcoal chimney
chips
cookies
snacks
side salads

burgers
chicken
*


Sand Flea

Orest Small grill, some charcoal, hot dogs and buns, mustard/ketchup/mayo, chopped onions, baked beans and fried kraut with bacon/onions/garlic.

Espresso soda and snacks

Fishingkid

Hueski

Manlystanley sausages or hot dogs and rolls

Surfnsam Plates, plastic wear, paper towel and more

FishingGeek

Fish Bucket Home made dessert

Cocoflea

Catman + 2 & burgers and rolls small grill alum foil (can help cook)
Gnatman 

Del Angle

Carlows burgers (don't forget buns)

Greaemonkey54

Genie water and pasta salad

Windrift00 Hot dogs and maybe some burgers

Streamer & Corn tortilla, black beans & fresh ceviche
Wife / son	

Shelties1 chips & cookies & buns

Pinoyfisher + 3 kids

enjoyfishing paper towels and trash bags


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I will bring chips &cookies


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Orest said:


> *
> Who's Coming to the SPSP 2013 Spring Fling and food/items they are bringing*.
> 
> *We still need people to commit to bringing something.*
> ...


Did you find the espresso soda locally?
Thanks


----------



## Del Angler (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm still in.

I will bring a box of burgers, and the quantity of buns to match.
(Figure an 8 to 12 count,.depends on what I find availabe.)

I will target purchasing them on Friday, the 12th...
...in case there's any last minute changes.

Del


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Really really hate to do this, but buddy for me hooked up on a Tog charter Saturday morning, so I won't be able to make it this weekend gentlemen. My apologies.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Orest, what should I bring Saturday, what is still needed?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ditto. Let me know what you need and I'll bring it. Can't wait to see y'all and maybe actually catch some fish


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

FishingGeek said:


> Orest, what should I bring Saturday, what is still needed?


Some burgers and buns and some drinks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Ditto. Let me know what you need and I'll bring it. Can't wait to see y'all and maybe actually catch some fish


Some potato salad would be great and some snacks.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

got my work schedule, I'm off so I will be there! my wife may be coming too. I can bring some coolers and ice, and what else is still needed?


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I am still in. I see a lot of people are talking they are going to bring burgers and buns. Orest do you still me to bring that or something else? Also I am bring one of my sons.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Carlows said:


> I am still in. I see a lot of people are talking they are going to bring burgers and buns. Orest do you still me to bring that or something else? Also I am bring one of my sons.


Catman who was going to bring burgers; but he can't make it.


Or chicken.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

greasemonkey54 said:


> got my work schedule, I'm off so I will be there! my wife may be coming too. I can bring some coolers and ice, and what else is still needed?


Some charcoal.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll bring a bag of charcoal, a case of water and a variety of chips / pretzels


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

If charcoal is taken I will bring chicken.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

I will also bring a big bowl of southern potato salad.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Steamer said:


> I will also bring a big bowl of southern potato salad.


Thanks.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

found some Guinness beer brats. Sounded kind-of cool, so got them and some nice rolls.

So, what time does the festivities start? Where do we meet at??

I'm planning on bringing my Kayak. I want to get a chance padding it at SPSP before rock season starts.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Manlystanley said:


> found some Guinness beer brats. Sounded kind-of cool, so got them and some nice rolls.
> 
> So, what time does the festivities start? Where do we meet at??
> 
> ...



Fishing starts when ever you get they; cooking and eating usually arount noon.

We wil be setup by the small craft launch ramp; just north of the bath house. Take your first left after the old house on yuour left and follow the road to the parking area where the pinic tables are.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

been fishing the point yesterday and last weekend, some nice fish comming to the sand!! seen them havent hooked one yet


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

There are definitely no fish there


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> been fishing the point yesterday and last weekend, some nice fish comming to the sand!! seen them havent hooked one yet


So, what have you been seeing?? Rocks 28 inch+?? I'm drolling of the 20th.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> found some Guinness beer brats. Sounded kind-of cool, so got them and some nice rolls.
> 
> So, what time does the festivities start? Where do we meet at??
> 
> ...


I can bring some chips as well??


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

gonna throw my hat in the ring,last minute of course,but i'll be there.any thing else needed orest?


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

How many coolers with ice are needed? I don't want to bring to few or too many.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sunny and 63 with the wind at our backs tomorrow! I'll be there by 8:00am and will have a tub of water bottles and sodas.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

greasemonkey54 said:


> How many coolers with ice are needed? I don't want to bring to few or too many.


Depending on their sizes; I would say 2 with ice. We just need to keep the food cold until we cook it.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

ok sounds good


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I have to bail, a problem at work requires my attention. Hope everyone has fun and enjoys the day. 

Mark aka Fishinggeek.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Going to get burgers and buns at around 7:00, let me know if you need me to bring anything else.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

wife just baked a carrot cake for me to bring.

will be arriving mid-morning with a friend.
what is still needed?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Since Fishing Geek can't make it now.

Can someone pick up the slack on his items.
*
bag of charcoal, a case of water and a variety of chips / pretzels *


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'll pick up some water and a couple bags of chips


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

What time will yall start cooking? Putting a 20 lb bag of charcoal in my truck now.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Carlows said:


> What time will yall start cooking? Putting a 20 lb bag of charcoal in my truck now.


About 11:00 or so; got to get the grills going so they will hot and ready to cook on.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I hope to be there about 11 or so. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I am probably not going to make it now, but I think I was only getting chips and some more buns, so hopefully you will have enough.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Sorry guys for the late notice but something came up. Good luck


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Enjoyed meeting everyone!! Thanks so much for hosting this!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what stan said!

nice weather,nice park and nice friends........life is good


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Mr. Bucket, it was great meeting you. I can't stop thinking that Century rod of yours. It is SWEET!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

To All That Came,

Thanks for coming and bring food, snacks and drinks. Thanks again.

It was really nice meeting new members of our great site P&S (Thanks Matt) and seeing some old friends.

We had great weather, a little less wind would have been nice. Around 6:00 or the wind picked up and had to use 8oz of lead to hold bottom.

I caught just one Striper ~ 20'', at least the skunk is off my back.

Left around 7:30 pm; I believe Tuna and Kwesi were staying until 10. Hope they had some good luck.

Thanks again for everyone showing up and contributing to this event.


----------

